# Loving Home needed for 3yr old male Bengal



## shell13 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

We a looking for a loving home for 'Kasabian'. He is a 3 yr old male, brown spotted bengal. 
My partner has been offered a job in Australia this year and we have looked at the pro's and con's of taking Kasabian with us. There are more con's between the length of time in quarantine and the fact he can't go outside which for Kasabian is not possible. He loves running around outside and does not enjoy being inside permanently. He will fight with some cats but not with others. 
Kasabian is a strong character but is a loving companion on his terms. He is fully vaccinated and neutered. Kasabian's most favourite thing is watching you in the bath tub and playing with the bubbles. 

Kasabian's personality - energetic, curious, strong willed, loves to play, enjoys a cuddle and a scratch but it tends to be on his terms. 
He enjoys attention when to comes to you but if he doesn't like something he will scratch a hand or bite which I read all the time is a bengals way of tell you something. Generally it if you hurt him.

He's entertaining to watch, he sits on the neighbours car and plays hide and seek with him through the window, which keeps him entertained for ages.
He loves jumping in the car if the doors open to lay on the parcel self for a sleep.

We are planning in advance to ensure we find a home suited for kasabian. 
Any more questions please ask. We are based in Yorkshire.
Hopefully some photos are attached for you to see Kasabian.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

He s a handsome chap, hope you sort him out


----------



## Nicolajane (Jan 31, 2012)

He's beautiful. I wish i could have him but my tabby boy would fight and fight with another strong charactered male. I live in Yorkshire too 

Good luck x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

What a beautiful boy. 

I really hope you find a loving forever home for him.


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Which part of Yorkshire are you in? South, West, East or the best part?

Being a new member can you respond to PM's?


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Archer said:


> Which part of Yorkshire are you in? South, West, East or the best part?
> 
> Being a new member can you respond to PM's?


North is the best of course.

Beautiful Bengal btw


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

ah my mom is looking for a bengal, as she has a female cross atm, she lives in buckinghamshire though x


----------



## shell13 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi All

We had a loving home for Kasabian but things have changed last minute. We are still needing a new mummy and daddy for Kasabian. 

Thank you x


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

would his breeder not help in the search for a new forever home for him? most breeders gladly have previous kittens back if a situation like this arises.


----------



## Champers (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh no, I thought he was all lined up for a new home with Archer? He is SUCH a handsome chap and has a look of mischief too!


----------



## shell13 (Apr 15, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> would his breeder not help in the search for a new forever home for him? most breeders gladly have previous kittens back if a situation like this arises.


His breeder is not bothered at all.


----------



## shell13 (Apr 15, 2012)

Champers said:


> Oh no, I thought he was all lined up for a new home with Archer? He is SUCH a handsome chap and has a look of mischief too!


They had a change in circumstances so need a new home quite quick. That look is not just a look, hes just a fun loving bengal who loves to play.


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Just to let everyone know that Kasabian has after all come to live with us.

He's hiding upstairs at the moment and it's all been a huge change for him so leaving him to it at the moment.










I will keep everyone updated and thankyou Michelle for trusting us with your precious boy.


----------



## Champers (Jun 7, 2012)

Aaah! I love a happy ending :biggrin:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

well done for giving him a home. i couldn't imagine not having my bengal girl. she really is the naughtiest of my three


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi Shell13
Just wondering if anything got sorted in the end for this wee man?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Hi Shell13
> Just wondering if anything got sorted in the end for this wee man?


See post 13, he went to live with Archer


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Fab news!

I must say Kasabian's colours are gorgeous.

Hopefully, hes setttled now so make sure theres loads of pics- please !


----------



## shell13 (Apr 15, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> See post 13, he went to live with Archer


Hi

Kasabian was returned due to family issues. He is now living with a lovely couple down south,he's now very settled and being spoilt rotten. It has taken time as he was upset and worried which is normal but he's enjoying his new family.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update, glad he is happy now :thumbup:


----------



## brianrey (Aug 27, 2012)

Bengal kittens are very well behaved and are immensely attractive. they need care and a lot of affection. its best if one hires a caretaker to take care of them . they will be great and will add joy to the life as they are very cute indeed.

.............................................................................................

bengal kittens


----------

